# 3 knives just completed



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 10, 2017)

hello

here are three knives I just completed
laminated Hitachi white steel, ironwood handles and silicon bronze fitting

regards


----------



## Nemo (Dec 11, 2017)

Nice looking blades. Got some choil shots? Were they water quenched? Did you measure hardness?

Is that a petty or a real short gyuto?

I assume it's kurochi on the blade face and acid etch on the core steel? What's the cladding, soft iron or stainless? I guess stainless because it hasn't etched? The black-white-black pattern is kinda cool.

And BTW, where did you find some Hitachi Shiroko?


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 11, 2017)

thank you, here is shot of the Nakiri choil that I had taken,

it's a deep petty style, short handle

yes straight water quench and then flash temper
I have a Goko seiki hardness tester but as you probably know, the laminated steel is difficult to get an accurate reading.
However I have test coupons of straight blue steel that confirm 64 RC, and I always check the edge to see if it will cut steel.

I'm a student of Murray Carter so this is his steel, Hitachi white with 410 SS cladding.
yes I acid etch 3:1 in FC for a light fast etch.

The Nakiri is about 5.5" and the Sujhiki style slicer is about 10" blade.
The slicer is my interpretation of a collaboration between two other makers.

the silicon bronze fitting is cold press fit at .002 undersized.
There is actually a leather spacer accent piece behind the bronze.
I know this is not common in kitchen knives....but I'm trying it out and I sealed the leather.

regards


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 11, 2017)

here's a quench video of the petty

regards

[video]https://youtu.be/r5vr0hTJcTg[/video]


----------



## Nemo (Dec 13, 2017)

HSC3 said:


> thank you, here is shot of the Nakiri choil that I had taken,
> 
> it's a deep petty style, short handle
> 
> ...


Not sure if it's the camera angle but is the left blade face concave?

The Murray Carter connection certainly explains the Shiroko.

I like the suji profile. 

You've made some nice looking knives. Keep up the good work.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 13, 2017)

Nemo said:


> Not sure if it's the camera angle but is the left blade face concave?
> 
> You've made some nice looking knives. Keep up the good work.



no it has to be flat, I finished that Nakiri on a 9" steel disc sander. 
thank you

I'll be testing the sujhiki today on some chicken cutlets.
If it works well, I'll take apart the handle and redo it with another style I have been dreaming up.

Here are two of the same I forged and HT yesterday.
I'll work on these two over the next couple days.
These are white 2 with mild steel cladding.
when I practice, I try to use the less costly steel that is more readily available
The heel height came in a tad shorter than I wanted
I tried to fix it so we will see, but still just a few hairs short.
Unfortunately in knife making, the difference of 1 mm can make or break the lines of a knife.

Hopefully in a few weeks I can see about putting out a couple knives with less mistakes and then see about a membership here

regards
Harbeer


----------



## tripleq (Dec 15, 2017)

Oh. The last time I checked in I couldn't see the pics. Nice stuff!!


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 18, 2017)

tripleq said:


> Oh. The last time I checked in I couldn't see the pics. Nice stuff!!



thank you


----------



## Matus (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice looking kmives - in particular the petit gyuto looks cool, but I am little surprised to read that they have (nearly) full flat grinds. I would be curios about some cutting video with that nakiri.


----------



## HSC /// Knives (Dec 18, 2017)

Matus said:


> Nice looking kmives - in particular the petit gyuto looks cool, but I am little surprised to read that they have (nearly) full flat grinds. I would be curios about some cutting video with that nakiri.



thank you
the hallmark of my knives is a thin hard cutting edge, at 64 HRC,
but overall I like them thin, they pass through food better. 

regards


----------

